# I need an advice FAST!!



## Ramysa (Mar 22, 2012)

I know this is silly and it's prolly not what u guys expected to be but here I go :

I 'm thinking abt cutting my hair . Right now ,my hair looks like this :




and I was thinking abt cutting it all the way to the shoulders and make a fringe. What do u guys say? Who's for it and who's against it?


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Would the change make you happy? You do know that it will grow back, right?


----------



## Razare (Apr 21, 2009)

Hard to say.

Oh I know! "It looks beautiful." <-- for after you do whatever you decide to do... I always found this to be correct answer.


----------



## Ramysa (Mar 22, 2012)

tanstaafl28 said:


> Would the change make you happy? You do know that it will grow back, right?


Any change would make me happy and I choose the hair mainly bcz it grows back. Mine grows very fast  . But i'd really wanna make it right. I know it's silly but... I take a lot of time to make up my mind even with silly things so that's why I wanted to know what other ppl think too.


----------



## Ramysa (Mar 22, 2012)

Razare said:


> Hard to say.
> 
> Oh I know! "It looks beautiful." <-- for after you do whatever you decide to do... I always found this to be correct answer.


Ha ..  women, huh?? I see u've learned your lesson


----------



## All in Twilight (Oct 12, 2012)

Make sure you get an haircut that makes your best features stand out: your eyes and neck. I can't make sure if you have weird ears or something because they aren't visible. But I am thinking off something like this, and this might be somewhat surprising to you: 










Don't forget to make your eyebrows somewhat more 'rough" and less drawn. Just listen to me and you will be pretty pretty pretty <3!!!


----------



## Stelmaria (Sep 30, 2011)

Short fringes are very hard to do right, they often look bad (to me). So it would depend on the style/stylist. :tongue:

But you should cut it if you really feel you want a change.


----------



## El Pacho (Aug 4, 2012)

Let it be B-) , dont cut :-D


----------



## Inveniet (Aug 21, 2009)

Well as long as you stay good looking I don't object.
Beauty is a fragile thing.
If you become ugly I won't really object either as I don't have to deal with it.
But since I'm here I might as well token object to ugly.




















These are examples NOT to follow... XD


----------



## Ramysa (Mar 22, 2012)

All in Twilight said:


> Make sure you get an haircut that makes your best features stand out: your eyes and neck. I can't make sure if you have weird ears or something because they aren't visible. But I am thinking off something like this, and this might be somewhat surprising to you:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Are u a stylist or smth?  U sure talk like one ... I thought abt letting my eyebrows grow and make them more rough but  and I'm definitely gonna do it . Btw they're not much drawn. They are really thick and black . Here's a closer pic  so u can see .


----------



## Ramysa (Mar 22, 2012)

Snow Leopard said:


> Short fringes are very hard to do right, they often look bad (to me). So it would depend on the style/stylist. :tongue:
> 
> But you should cut it if you really feel you want a change.


I've cut it. All the way to the shoulders . No fringe . Got cold feet  for that .


----------



## Ramysa (Mar 22, 2012)

El Pacho said:


> Let it be B-) , dont cut :-D


I've already did it...   But it looks good . I'm gonna post a pic later


----------



## Ramysa (Mar 22, 2012)

hornet said:


> Well as long as you stay good looking I don't object.
> Beauty is a fragile thing.
> If you become ugly I won't really object either as I don't have to deal with it.
> But since I'm here I might as well token object to ugly.
> ...


Ha.. ! They sure are! Hey, btw, how do u guys make pics to look so big when u post them? Mine are always so small...


----------



## All in Twilight (Oct 12, 2012)

Ramysa said:


> Are u a stylist or smth?  U sure talk like one ... I thought abt letting my eyebrows grow and make them more rough but  and I'm definitely gonna do it . Btw they're not much drawn. They are really thick and black . Here's a closer pic  so u can see .


That's bettah! Just make sure that your hair, (eyebrows and head hair) follow the lines (bone structure) in your face. It's isn't that hard actually.
But I like it better when your hair is NOT in your face.
The option I suggested creates contrasts. Some may like it and some may not. I think that the attention gets drawn to your eyes and upper body and evokes a powerful presence. 
Now the following works the opposite way: it provokes curiosity and gives you a more mysterious look but it's hard to maintain so I can't recommend it.










No, I am not a stylist. I just pay attention


----------



## Inveniet (Aug 21, 2009)

Ramysa said:


> Ha.. ! They sure are! Hey, btw, how do u guys make pics to look so big when u post them? Mine are always so small...


Well I press the insert image button and paste the image link into the from url box.
And I uncheck the store locally button, so the original image is shown.


----------



## All in Twilight (Oct 12, 2012)

Ramysa said:


> I've already did it...   But it looks good . I'm gonna post a pic later


Hahaha, I missed this post. Oh well. Pics please!!! WoohoO!!


----------



## Ramysa (Mar 22, 2012)

All in Twilight said:


> That's bettah! Just make sure that your hair, (eyebrows and head hair) follow the lines (bone structure) in your face. It's isn't that hard actually.
> But I like it better when your hair is NOT in your face.
> The option I suggested creates contrasts. Some may like it and some may not. I think that the attention gets drawn to your eyes and upper body and evokes a powerful presence.
> Now the following works the opposite way: it provokes curiosity and gives you a more mysterious look but it's hard to maintain so I can't recommend it.
> ...


U're good !


----------



## All in Twilight (Oct 12, 2012)

Ramysa said:


> U're good !


I'm not gay, I'm just very much in touch with my feminine side


----------



## Ramysa (Mar 22, 2012)

All in Twilight said:


> I'm not gay, I'm just very much in touch with my feminine side


Never said u were  . Never even thought


----------



## Bear987 (May 13, 2012)

You got me all curious @Ramysa - about your new look, that is!


----------



## Ramysa (Mar 22, 2012)

Bear987 said:


> You got me all curious @_Ramysa_ - about your new look, that is!


I'm gonna post a pic or two here soon ,I promise!! I have none so far


----------



## Ramysa (Mar 22, 2012)

Ok, so I took a pic but my hair is not arranged. Here is how it looks like (when I wake up) . I'll arrange it once and i'll take a pic


----------



## VictoriaB (Apr 29, 2012)

I have about the same length of hair as you, I'm bias to keeping it long because its my personal preference.

But I really think you would look great with it short!

If you do cut it I'd love to see how it turned out!


----------



## Ramysa (Mar 22, 2012)

Here's another pic . I really dunno how to style it.  . I have no ideas .


----------



## chaos theory (Jul 24, 2012)

If you have a really good stylist, go for it! It grows back.
Keep in mind, I'm always doing something crazy with my hair. It keeps things interesting!


----------



## Barcelonic (Jan 5, 2013)

i find it difficult to visualise people with different hair, but i will say i really like girls with long hair and not cut short (each to their own though right). You have lovely hair and it'd be a shame to cut it and then regret it later - maybe you should use an online tool or software which can show you what you'd look like...

... found these online for ya:
Virtual Hairstyle Gallery, provided by UKHairdressers.com

mylifetime.com

http://nothingtoxic.blogspot.com/2007/10/find-your-hairstyle-here.html

Virtual Hairstyles and Makeover – Free Virtual Hairstyles - Cosmopolitan

Hairfinder.com

thehairstyler.com

http://www.stellure.com/stelen/change_your_hairstyle.php

They were posted 4 yrs ago but the first link seems to work OK

PS. You should do a before-and-after shot if you go through with it


----------



## Ramysa (Mar 22, 2012)

Barcelonic said:


> i find it difficult to visualise people with different hair, but i will say i really like girls with long hair and not cut short (each to their own though right). You have lovely hair and it'd be a shame to cut it and then regret it later - maybe you should use an online tool or software which can show you what you'd look like...
> 
> ... found these online for ya:
> Virtual Hairstyle Gallery, provided by UKHairdressers.com
> ...


Cool !! Thx!! Exactly what I needed!


----------

